# Java-Applet Uhrzeit



## kwonilchang (15. Jan 2008)

Hallo!

Möchte ein Java-Applet für ein HTML-Dokument schreiben, das mir die aktuelle Uhrzeit angibt (in bestimmten Intervallen soll die Uhrzeit aktualisiert werden.

Da ich das zum ersten Mal mache, weiß ich nicht recht, wie ich da rangehen soll.

Bisher habe ich foldendes:


```
import java.util.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;


public class MeineDigitaluhr extends Applet {
	
	SimpleDateFormat format; 
	StringBuffer buffer;
	
	public void init (){
		format = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm:ss");
		buffer = new StringBuffer();
		format.format(Calendar.getInstance().getTime());
		System.out.println ("Initialisiere das Applet ...");
	}
	
	public void start (){
		 System.out.println ("Hier sehen Sie eine Uhr als Java-Applet.");
	}
	
	public void stop(){
		System.out.println ("Beende das Applet.");
	}
	
	public void paint (Graphics g){
		
		
	}
}
```


Denke nicht, dass das so stimmt...

Ich hatte auch noch versucht, die Uhrzeit in einen String umzuwandeln, damit dieser dann ausgegeben werden kann. Hat aber nicht geklappt. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal!

kwonilchang


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Jan 2008)

Du brauchst einen Thread oder Timer/TimerTask, der in einem bestimmten Intervall dein Applet neu zeichnet.

```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.text.*;
import java.util.*;

public class UhrApplet extends Applet {
   private DateFormat formatter;
   private Intervall intervall;

   public void init() {
      formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm:ss");
      intervall = new Intervall();
   }
   
   public void start() {
      intervall.start();
   }
   
   public void stop() {
      intervall.interrupt();
   }
   
   public void paint(Graphics g) {
      super.paint(g);
      g.drawString(formatter.format(new Date()), 0, 10);
   }
   
   class Intervall extends Thread {
      public void run() {
         while(!isInterrupted()) {
            repaint();
            try {
               Thread.sleep(1000);
            }
            catch(InterruptedException e) {
               interrupt();
            }
         }
      }
   }
}
```


----------



## kwonilchang (16. Jan 2008)

Super! Jetzt funktionierts. Vielen Dank!


----------

